# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Reputacioni!

## kleadoni

Meqe nuk me lejon te hap teme te re te "pyetje e pergjigje", po e hap ketu.

Kur jep reputacion nje personi, mundesite jane dy... e miratoj - nuk e miratoj. Nderkohe qe personi qe e merr reputacionin, merr te kuq, jeshil dhe te zi.

Tani me lind pyetja, si i behet qe te jepet ai reputacioni i zi meqe mendoj qe jeshili eshte per e miratoj dhe i kuqi per nuk e miratoj? Apo nuk eshte keshtu?

Ndoshta ekziston nje teme qe e shpjegon por une s'gjeta gje  :i ngrysur:  

Ju faleminderit!

----------


## Uriel

Reputacioni i zi jepet nga ata anëtarë që nuk kanë pikët e nevojshme të reputacionit për të miratuar ose jo postimin. Dmth nga anëtarë të rinj të saporegjistruar, të cilët nuk kanë peshë të heqin apo të shtojnë pikë.

----------


## Izadora

..........................

----------


## kleadoni

> Reputacioni i zi jepet nga ata anëtarë që nuk kanë pikët e nevojshme të reputacionit për të miratuar ose jo postimin. Dmth nga anëtarë të rinj të saporegjistruar, të cilët nuk kanë peshë të heqin apo të shtojnë pikë.


Ah ok! Shume faleminderit!  :Lulja3:

----------


## nikolas13

do me jepni muanje

----------

